# income for residency - EU citizen



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

well for a change i am posting something that i have been told rather than asking the questions!

I have been in touch with 3 separate lawyers in Andalucia regarding the requirements for proof of income.

The only caveat it that this is what each told me does not mean its what will happen but thought I would share.

Obviously either Private health cover or cover from UK for 1st 2 years

Income

for us 2 persons income of 1000 euros per month 

IF income does not reach 1000 euros per month then funds in the bank will suffice

Not exactly ground breaking news but excited that i have some info


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cambio said:


> well for a change i am posting something that i have been told rather than asking the questions!
> 
> I have been in touch with 3 separate lawyers in Andalucia regarding the requirements for proof of income.
> 
> ...


 Its something isnt it. It'll change tomorrow lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> Its something isnt it. It'll change tomorrow lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


i know but felt good about having info rather than receiving info


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Interesting, we've been told (because we asked out of interest) that it is €5000 a year, similar to yours but not quite the same...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Interesting, we've been told (because we asked out of interest) that it is €5000 a year, similar to yours but not quite the same...


maybe it depends where you are???


one poster here (ggaldo?) certainly had to have a bank balance of 5000€ - I think that was in lieu of showing an income though


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

I think it may vary but I also think some of it is discretionary for whoever sees you at the police station. I think I read some where it was 5k per year or 8k per couple (or was it the other way round?) or a regular income/transfer coming into a bank account of about 500 Euro. I got a certificate emailed to me from the bank showing my average monthly incomings (which were from my UK paid job) and a bank statement, which combined with my private healthcare certificate and policy information, was enough.


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> maybe it depends where you are???
> 
> 
> one poster here (ggaldo?) certainly had to have a bank balance of 5000€ - I think that was in lieu of showing an income though



Exactly.. I had to have 5000 euros in the bank, and now that my husband is getting his residency, we need 8000 because we are a couple. As you say, that was in lieu of having an income here. This was all through the Granada office.
We were told recently that if I can get a contract even for a few hours a week (their example was 5 hours) then that would be sufficient for my husbands residency. 
Of course that was the 2nd Thursday of the month after a full moon while the wind was blowing westwards....I'm sure the rules have changed again now


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gracegaldo said:


> Of course that was the 2nd Thursday of the month after a full moon while the wind was blowing westwards....I'm sure the rules have changed again now


Glad to see that you are getting the hang of the Spanish bureaucracy thing  but you forget to allow how long it was from the last blue moon divided by the length of time to the next lunar eclipse to the power of pi²


----------



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello,
I've followed this thread with interest.

Grace - you (as a couple) were granted residency on the basis of having 8,000 Euros in the bank? Or was it 8,000 + a contract showing employment?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

samthemainman said:


> I think it may vary but I also think some of it is discretionary for whoever sees you at the police station. I think I read some where it was 5k per year or 8k per couple (or was it the other way round?) or a regular income/transfer coming into a bank account of about 500 Euro. I got a certificate emailed to me from the bank showing my average monthly incomings (which were from my UK paid job) and a bank statement, which combined with my private healthcare certificate and policy information, was enough.


Mmm, here you do not go to the police station to apply for residency, it is all done at the office that changes driving licences.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds interesting -- I'm not sure on the driving licence part as I've not had mine changed over (yet), but the foreigners office or 'Extranjeria' is under the jurisdiction of the Spanish police. Normally where there is no foreign office, you go to the police station... But I may be wrong in your case.


----------

